# where to buy rice cakes?



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

can anybody tell me where I can buy rice cakes please. thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

sainsburys


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

anywhere that sells food


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

any supermarket


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Any supermarket.

Are you going to do the "fish and a ricecake" diet? Anyone remember that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Any supermarket.
> 
> Are you going to do the "fish and a ricecake" diet? Anyone remember that?


id rather starve


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Supermarkets and health food shops.

Also Holland and Barret.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

or online at a push if you cant get any local...literally just google it...thousands of places


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

right Im off to tescos then thanks guys. I sort of am doing the fish and ricecake diet but its more to just up my intake! I also have my normal diet (eating with the miss) and oats etc.

I also do shakes but not at the moment due to going into hospital and doing medical research!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That pretty much is considered a junk food, heavily processed and has a very high glycemic index, almost as high as sugar.

So, with that said, you might as well eat chips/crisps or sugar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

hackskii said:


> That pretty much is considered a junk food, heavily processed and has a very high glycemic index, almost as high as sugar.
> 
> So, with that said, you might as well eat chips/crisps or sugar.


just what i wanted to hear. been doing that for years:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

hackskii said:


> That pretty much is considered a junk food, heavily processed and has a very high glycemic index, almost as high as sugar.
> 
> So, with that said, you might as well eat chips/crisps or sugar.


 I thought plain rice cakes were ok as a carb source now and then Scott?

Didn't think they could be compared to crisps etc?

Surely there is a lot more fat etc in crisps and chips compared to rice cakes?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Apologies if this guy is a forum member... but here it is, one more time


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hackskii said:


> That pretty much is considered a junk food, heavily processed and has a very high glycemic index, almost as high as sugar.
> 
> So, with that said, you might as well eat chips/crisps or sugar.


The ingredients for the organic rice cakes over here are 100% brown rice and that's it. How can that be bad for you?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

oat cakes are better


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Might try the Guinness and a Pot Noodle diet.

well, praps not


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, fat is not a big deal as this actually lowers the glycemic load of a meal and actually in carb cycling fats need to be in the diet.

My point was not to remove that entirely from ones diet but they are a lazy way of taking in carbs.

An apple would be much better selection for nutrition, fiber, cholesterol health, and lower GI.

As with most processed foods you remove the benefits of fiber and nutrition.

Basicly if you had potato chips that had no seasionings, and rice cakes with no seasionings, you pretty much have a carb source.

We as guys that train need carbs and yes fruits replenish glycogen stores in the liver but not so well in muscle.

So, PWO, they would be ok lets say, but in the video above where dude lives on rice cakes and fish, that is kind of crazy but it would in some sense work as the body is getting most of the stuff it can survive on.

Notice I said survive?...........lol

Now I feel that controlling insulin when dieting is important, using rice cakes as a snack would spike blood sugars (high GI), which in turn would spike insulin, and that would no doubt be stored as fat (or more likely would), thus hunger would be curbed for a moment then the brain would call out for fuel (biggest glucose hog in the body).

Over time your meal would not give you a sustained fuel and you may binge.

Over time this would cause some insulin resistance, then other things likely would fall.

In short, the cheap rice cakes offer no advantages really over any other processed foods, they are perhaps convient but you would really be better off using a better diet plan.

I know the calorie out vs calorie in has some merrit, but eating highly processed foods as a carbohydrate source in my mind does not make alot of sense.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AlasTTTair said:


> The ingredients for the organic rice cakes over here are 100% brown rice and that's it. How can that be bad for you?


I didnt say they are bad, they are highly processed foods that really are for the most part considered snacks.

Why not have a bowel of rice then?

OK, here goes.

Instant oats are oats, but have been processed to add hot water then bang, they are good to go.

Steel rolled oats for instance take hours to cook.

Which one is better?

Steel cut oats and by a very large margin.

It would be like asking a juice drink to have the nutrition of the fruit it was taken from.

This isnt so, removing the fiber and allowing the extra processing only ruins the nutrition not enhances it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Ok, fat is not a big deal as this actually lowers the glycemic load of a meal and actually in carb cycling fats need to be in the diet.
> 
> My point was not to remove that entirely from ones diet but they are a lazy way of taking in carbs.
> 
> ...


nice one :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I didnt say they are bad, they are highly processed foods that really are for the most part considered snacks.
> 
> *Why not have a bowel of rice then?*
> 
> ...


I'll be eating nothing from anyone's bowel my man :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'll be eating nothing from anyone's bowel my man :lol:


Oh man, sorry, that would be a real shitty diet. :lol:

One thing for those that diet about fiber.

35 grams of fiber takes 250 calories to break that down.

Fiber lowers the glycemic load or index of a food.

Fiber helps elimination of waste and also can help lower cholesterol.

Processed foods dont offer this luxery.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Only one problem Hacks,

Fish and ricecake man got into awesome condition, as healthily as one can at such bodyfat extremes, as do many others, including myself, that make full use of ricecakes , as well as cheap oats.

A good case of theory < reality


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

And that is the thing, notice how he limited his carbohydrates?

He didnt get the rice cakes each meal or by them selves.

He used them around timing his carbs.

I am not saying you cant eat rice cakes, one could in theory replace rice cakes with table sugar and get probably the same effects, but you would have to manipulate things to allow that to happen.

Not the healthiest but one could actually do that, but most would not be able to stick to it without great will power.

There are better foods than rice cakes when dieting or eating, making a staple out of them in my opinion would short you on other nutrients that you would probably need over time.

I knew a guy that only ate tuna and broccoli for a show, he was shreaded but flat too.

I feel that long term use of processed foods promote type II diebetes, you can do it for a time, but not a long time, in the end it will catch up to you, unless you are genetically gifted to not have issues with hyperinsulinemia. Some never will, others will.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I feel that long term use of processed foods promote type II diebetes, you can do it for a time, but not a long time, in the end it will catch up to you, unless you are genetically gifted to not have issues with hyperinsulinemia. Some never will, others will.


I agree with this, just on gut feeling - too much processed sugars our bodies never evolved around, and TypeII diabetes... I think its part of the reason I am not going crazy with lucozade, and not stuffing my face with sweets at the weekend anymore... not saying I wont again, but have drastically cut back, so much so that Haribo's share value has dropped steadily over the last 6 months :lol:


----------

